# Request: OLL theory/explanation tutorial



## Carson (Aug 17, 2011)

There are numerous sources for OLL algorithms, and a few good tutorials as well. However, I am yet to find one that explains the theory behind the individual oll's. I think most of us understand that many of the oll's are simply a manipulation of two or more f2l insertions, I don't typically see that explained in the current tutorials. 

OLL 33 is an excellent example:





(R U R' U') (R' F R F')
To those that know this OLL, it is likely obvious that you are simply removing a corner edge pair with R U R' U' and then reinserting it with a sledgehammer (R' F R F'). This is obvious to me now, but it wasn't obvious to me until AFTER I had already learned the alg.

I would love to see a video tutorial that explains how some of the oll algs really work.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

Ooh this is a cool idea. It's a lot easier to learn OLLs (and PLLs) if you understand how the algs work. 
Maybe there can be a wiki page for this?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

"How to do Full OLL without learning algorithms."

Well, not really. Still, a tutorial would be nice.


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been considering doing something like this for a while...

I don't have the time right now but give me a week or two, it would be easier for me to make a text based one teaching a bunch of really simple/intuitive OLLs. I can produce a video if people really want that, though it would take longer.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 18, 2011)

@Carson,
It would be convenient for those who can explain the OLL algs to know exactly which OLL algorithms you're talking about. I think you should list the algorithms you wish to be explained because, as you know, more than one permutation can make an OLL and more than one alg can make a permutation.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking of #33 as the pair cycle [l, F R' F'] makes it clear why it solves that particular OLL rather than just preserving the F2L.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2011)

This isn't a request specifically for me, but for the many cubers who are currently working on OLL. If anyone chooses to work on this, I would be more interested in seeing the OLL's that they want to present, instead of the one's I would prefer to learn. That is the catch 22 with this... it's hard to know what is going on with an OLL until you already know it.


----------

